# Fernbank Museum, Atlanta, GA



## guzziknight (Aug 17, 2011)

Taken earlier this week.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## annie57 (Aug 17, 2011)

Those are great and I really like all of the angles and textures that you have included.


----------



## pen (Aug 17, 2011)

I really like the stair case, it has the most interest to it, great angle and you have done a nice job of the HDR. What software have you used?

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## guzziknight (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

I use Photomatix Pro and HDR Expose depending on the shot. For these, I used Photomatix, then finished processing in Lightroom 3.


----------

